# You guys are my last hope.......



## rock_ape (May 6, 2010)

Ok before i start to wright a essay i'll try and keep it short.

There has been this song that i have liked for about 8/9 months. About 4 months ago i was walking passed my friends sons bedroom and heard the song. Great i thought, he has the song. I walked in and to my surprise it was a song on his playstation 3! Anyway, i know that there is a Guitar, Viloin "or maybe Chello?" and Drums all present in the song.

I am wondering if ANYBODY knows what the "other" instrument is in this song.

Is it some sort of Middle Eastern instrument?? "It" starts playing around the 55 second mark. There is also a really quick solo of "it" at the 1.04- 1.06

Apologies for the youtube video. Hope the picture does not offend anybody, it is the only video i could find with the song.






Thank you in advance for any help.

Regards


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

It sounds like an electric violin, like Shenkar uses. Shenkar has a very nontraditional style of playing that is identical to the sound of the instrument you are talking about.


----------



## taviyamato (May 10, 2010)

hello man ! go talk to your friend and ask him what games he was playing on the playstation back then ! after you get a list of ALL his games ! go on youtube , and write the name of the game and the word OST , after a couple of hours of work you WILL get the music , if you are lucky you can find your melody in about 5 minutes ! good luck hunting on youtube my friend !


----------



## rock_ape (May 6, 2010)

SalieriIsInnocent said:


> It sounds like an electric violin, like Shenkar uses. Shenkar has a very nontraditional style of playing that is identical to the sound of the instrument you are talking about.


Is it an electric violin!? Well i would never of thought that.
Well im guessing that if it was a electric violin then it would make life a bit more easier to find other songs similar to this. I shall also look up Shenkar.
Thank you for your help.



taviyamato said:


> hello man ! go talk to your friend and ask him what games he was playing on the playstation back then ! after you get a list of ALL his games ! go on youtube , and write the name of the game and the word OST , after a couple of hours of work you WILL get the music , if you are lucky you can find your melody in about 5 minutes ! good luck hunting on youtube my friend !


Hello, 
Ive already the OST its even on my ipod. Its from the game PS3 MAG.

I am hoping there are more songs like this one. I have been looking through the internet and have also found this song, once again from a computer game!!!! 






Just to confirm, that the instrument is indeed a electric violin........

Regards.


----------



## Mark Harwood (Mar 5, 2007)

The expression on the long notes is tremolo, not the vibrato that a violin can produce from a single bow stroke. Processing or even sampling could feasibly account for the tremolo & the timbre, but I think it's a Middle Eastern bowed instrument of a type that Peter Gabriel uses but whose name escapes me. I'd be surprised if it were a violin, even an electric one.


----------



## rock_ape (May 6, 2010)

The expression on the long notes is tremolo, not the vibrato that a violin can produce from a single bow stroke. Processing or even sampling could feasibly account for the tremolo & the timbre, but I think it's a Middle Eastern bowed instrument of a type that Peter Gabriel uses but whose name escapes me. I'd be surprised if it were a violin, even an electric one. 



Mark, thanks for the comment. I was surprised myself at the thought of the instrument been a violin. I have looked at a few instrumental Peter Gabriel songs. I can see what you mean, but its not quite the same?? Forgive me if im wrong though...... My musical knowledge is 0%

If you could remember the name of the instrument there is a beer in it for you, if we ever meet!

Regards


----------



## rock_ape (May 6, 2010)

Ok just thought i would let you guys and girls know that im getting somewhere.

I think the instrument is called a Igil.

If anybody is interested here is a video of the Igil in action........






What do you think??


----------



## ghostViolin (May 6, 2010)

> Hello,
> Ive already the OST its even on my ipod. Its from the game PS3 MAG.
> 
> I am hoping there are more songs like this one. I have been looking through the internet and have also found this song, once again from a computer game!!!!
> ...


You'd be surprised at how awesome some of the soundtracks used in games can be. I have a few OSTs from games on my mp3 that I listen to from time to time, never cease to entertain me everytime I open myself up to them...

You might wanna check these out if you haven't already..

Mechwarrior 2 OST

Morrowind theme
the theme is the best imho, still the rest of the ost is still very good

NeverwinterNights theme
with a theme this good, you can be sure the whole ost is just as good...

DungeonSiege theme
if it were twice as long, it would make you cry...

Shadow of the Collosus ost
a bit oriental, just as awesome..

Metal Gear Solid theme
no it's not metal... it's just orchestral awesomeness..

Icewind Dale theme
starts rather dramatically and ends melodiously beautifully...

hope this helps a bit


----------



## rock_ape (May 6, 2010)

ghost, thanks for the songs. There are a few good one's!

I have found another song with the Igil. Its by Hans Zimmer called Ashes to ashes and its in the film Blackhawk down.


----------



## Fritamente (Jun 8, 2010)

The band is Apocalyptica, right?
They're a group of cellists. They use electric cellos and effects for guitars to make them sound like guitars and other instruments.
I might be the Igil that you're talking about but I would be more inclined to consider an electric cello with guitar effects, given the history of the band.


----------

